# Euer höchster Held



## Berndl (12. August 2008)

Also mich würde mal intressieren was euer höchster Held in D2 is also meiner is lvl 60 barbar ;-)


----------



## Steinmetz666 (12. August 2008)

hab nen 67 Pala und eine 81 Amazone


----------



## ghOdd (12. August 2008)

89 fire sorc
86 ww barbar
82 trap assa

das war einmal :-) vor 4 jahren gespielt


----------



## Schamson (12. August 2008)

Im B-Net ein lvl96 Hammerdin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fraze (12. August 2008)

lvl 65 hammerdin
lvl 24 fire sorc


----------



## WoWpurpleriot666 (12. August 2008)

92 trist smiter perf equipt
93 frost sorc
86 barb zum bo´n

und noch nen paar nicht nenneswerte


----------



## Bierzelthocker (12. August 2008)

Meine höchste war damals ne LightSorc lvl 94, auch im Bnet.


----------



## nadel (12. August 2008)

hab keine ahnung von dem game aber was issn da end lvl?


----------



## Gothmorg (12. August 2008)

Meine war eine 67er Sorc, bevor sie gelöscht wurde (zu lange inaktiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Edit: Maxlevel ist 99, soweit ich weiß. Ist IMO übrigens etwas gemein: Dann freut man sich schon soo auf 100 und stellt plötzlich fest, dass man schon am Endlevel ist ^^


----------



## Pastilo (12. August 2008)

Lvl 91 Orb Sorc!


----------



## Bansai2006 (12. August 2008)

Zu Non - Ladder zeiten hatte ich eine  lvl 99 Light Sorc    und immer feste  Cow-Runs ( R.I.P  oller Kuh König  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Patch 1.09   Und wer holt das Bein ?


  " Gimme Leg " "LIT"   "Leg in Town"   hrhr das waren noch zeiten 

und in irgend einer Ladder Saison . KA welche ,  ein 89 Hammerdin


----------



## Yiraja (12. August 2008)

closed bnet 87 un 93 hammerdin


----------



## J/R (13. August 2008)

hehe

D2 LOD Hardcore -  lvl 96 Frostsorc Hardcoremodus (bis das der lag uns schied... *sniff*)

D2 Classic Hardcore - lvl 80 Hammerbarb / lvl 80 Lancebarb / lvl 86 S/S Barb 
waren alles Duellchars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das war das einzigste was mich solange bei D2C gehalten hat. 

Leider mittlerweile alle gelöscht, aber wenn ich es mir so überlege, ich hätt schon mal wieder bock nen HC Barb zu zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## I-mag (13. August 2008)

Hatte 

99 trap assa
97 mf light sorce
95 spermazone^^


----------



## Hadan Pendrag (13. August 2008)

damals war das höchste eine lvl95 od 96 MF-Ama
Im Moment ist das höchste eine lvl42 hydra-fo-mf-sorc


----------



## Jôys (13. August 2008)

D2 LOD Hardcore (closed Battlenet): 
- 99 Nova Sorc   
- 99 Orb Sorc   (2 Wochen Platz 1 in der Ladder)
- 99 Java


----------



## RavenMadow (13. August 2008)

das höhste war so nen 96er hamadin

95er fire soso und..

naja eignetli8ch hatte ich alle bis auf nen dudu mal im 90er bereich


----------



## Knallnator (13. August 2008)

hatte einen 98 Hammerdin, 80 ice sorc und 92 ww barbar auf classic closed battle net


----------



## Blutzorn (13. August 2008)

91 Poison Nova Necro <3


----------



## oneq (13. August 2008)

damals:
99 ww-barb
98 hdin
heute:
91 hdin


----------



## Ollimua (18. August 2008)

Lange nicht mehr gespielt. Hatte aber:
98 Fire-Sorc
97 Java
95 Hammerdin
95 Smiter

und diverse andere Skillungen von Sorc, Pala, Necro, Barbar von 90-95


----------



## Babylonis (18. August 2008)

94er bow ama 
89er mf-sorc
76er hdin

das wars leider ;(

...müsste mal wieda anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tingitana (18. August 2008)

Bei mir ist es ein 99lvl Totenbeschwörer und eine 99lvl Magierin und 70lvl Barbar


----------



## Peishi (18. August 2008)

zur zeit lvl 91 Goldbarb
früher lvl 94 TvT pvp barb (bo 53 und 30k dmg)


----------



## Realtec (18. August 2008)

56 trap assa und 54 caster druide


----------



## Thí (18. August 2008)

Huhu ich hab damals Closed Battlenet/Softcore/Ladder3/Europe gezockt und hatte:

Lvl 95 Paladin (Hammerdin/Mf-Eqip)
Lvl 94 Assasine (Trap/PvP)
Lvl 94 Barbar (Frenzy/als Hellfirequest-Char)
Lvl 91 Paladin (Smite-PvP)
..und paar kleine nicht erwähnenswerte.

Der Account existiert zwar noch, jedoch sind meine chars leider aufgrund monatelanger inaktivität weg. Naja ich zocke es eh nicht mehr^^
Evtl. bin ich wieder bei DIABLO III dabei...

Mfg


----------



## Jo-Hendrik (18. August 2008)

81 s/s barbar, aber bereits gelöscht ;(


----------



## Gehrkos (18. August 2008)

Hmm.. Ich spiele nun aktiv seit 2001 Diablo 2... auch battel.net.. ich könnte es garnicht sagen aber gut 2 Accounts also rund 20 99er werden schon zusammen gekommen sein..

Mein Bester und damit für mich mein "höchster" chara war aber mein PvP Noblock Boner... ( Necromancer template ) 

Wohl perfekt ausgestattetet mit BS ( BoneSpirits) Jehnseits der 6k.... hmm war oder ist immer noch mein schatz^^...

Naja die anderen 99er wenn sie nicht mehr patch fähig sind sprich nichts mehr bringen im neuen patch werden eh als mule chara bisbraucht. von daher...

mfg

Gehrkos


----------



## djmayman (18. August 2008)

fast 97 hammerdin


----------



## Deasaster (18. August 2008)

87er Necro, ist aber schon lang im Datenhimmel.
D3 bin ich mit Sicherheit dabei!!!


----------



## Ondorie (18. August 2008)

Hatte nen 80 Hammerdin
99 Javaama
irgendwas im 90 bereich bogenama vor 1.10

Naja durch misverständnins mit nen Freund war alles weg ...  Maphack using hatte probiert bei blizz nachzufragen aber ka damals wusst anscheinend keiner mit wem sie mich verbinden solln -.-


----------



## Mojo2 (19. August 2008)

2x 86 barb (der erste war total verskillt, hammer + schwert, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja 1. char halt)
87 Hammerdin 
84 sorc oder so 

und halt noch kleinigkeiten, hab eh nur ab und zu bei nem ladder reset gespielt


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (19. August 2008)

Bis mir das Gehetzte, Player-killing und Dupen in den Gruppen zu bunt wurde, war mein Druide 64.
Im Solospiel hab ich nen Totenbeschwörer auf 73 und nen Druiden auf 68.


----------



## DieSchachtel (19. August 2008)

Meins:

Im Singleplayer:

lvl 89er Java Ama & lvl 77er Auren Pala

Closed Bnet:

lvl 99er Fire Sorc (HC)

lvl 94er FuryBarb (HC)

lvl 93er Trapassa (HC)

lvl 99er Schrei-Barbar (SC)

lvl 89er Aura Pala (SC)

lvl 93 Ice Sorc (SC)

lvl 99er MeeleeNecro(SC)

lvl 95er Bow Ama sowie 88er Java Ama (SC)

das wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eigentlich 2 Acc hatte ich insgesamt zu meiner Spielzeit, kann mich aber auch nich mehr an jeden Char erinnern, ich war auch Platz 1 mit meiner HC Fire Sorc aber nur kurz.

mfg


----------



## Betriebsunfall (19. August 2008)

19er necro MUAHAHAHAHAHA^^


----------



## Laxera (19. August 2008)

87 wirbel-barbare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


85 Feuer-Eis-Sorc
61 Hammerdin-Pala

....leider inzwischen alle weg (hab diablo nimmer gespielt also wurden die - nach dne 90 tagen eben - von blizz gelöscht)

mfg LAX
ps: das waren alles closed-battlenet chars, offline hatte ich alles schon 99 (mit editor um zu testen was mir für b-net am besten liegt)


----------



## Psychomantis87 (19. August 2008)

19 =D


----------



## Airness (19. August 2008)

Hatte eine 98er Magierin im Hardcoremodus. Ist dann bei einem einfachen Mephistos lauf im Lag gestorben.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## attake (19. August 2008)

SC: 
99 novasorc  (cowrunner , charms and juwels )
99 eisorbsorc ( mf char , mephi in ~3min inklusive ienloggen und ausloggen ^^ , ~850mf )
99 buriama  ( duellchar  , 74% dam redjuce über 40%LL ~1500leben )
99 javaama ( funnchar )
...........vieles zwischen 80-95

HC: ( alles was hell ging vereckte über kurz oder lang ^^) 
79 mf sorc  ( die war nur alp und is im CS nen lagtod gestorben )
82 wwbarb  ( da erklärte mir einer den krieg , aber ich war gut equippt und hatte daher wehnig angst .... dann n lag ... ~5sec später seh ich nur noch miene leiche und den killer als er grad mien geld und ohr lootete )
und n paar kleinere die entwerder durch PK gekillt wurden ( auch thorns & confiction , paladin oder assa mit dornensödner )
der rest is durch lags gestorben ^^    1-2 glaub ich durch multiblitzermobs ;D

hab mit diablo eigentlich erst aufgehört als sie die "bloodrunns" verhunzt haben -_-
hab später dann nochmal angefangen und pflege die "neuen" chars nochimmer  ( 86mf sorc ....... )


----------



## Flooza (19. August 2008)

hab diablo nicht sooo häufig und ausgiebig gespielt, aber waren die lags wirklich so schlimm ?


----------



## Lungentorpedo (19. August 2008)

Weiss nicht mehr, aber über Level 5 war der nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (19. August 2008)

was für lags xD das ganze game is verbugged ^^


----------



## ChAzR (20. August 2008)

leider nur singleplayer -.

hatte damals nen 93 Barbar


----------



## Das E. (20. August 2008)

Solo über die Jahre nen 99er Barbar sowie ne Amazone und nen Paladin über 80...im closed eigentlich nur HC gespielt und da meinen 83er Barb verloren...das war der absolute Tiefpunkt meiner Zockerkarriere^^


----------



## atomkilla (20. August 2008)

also  ich habe in nl 3 palas der eine ist 85 ,90 und mein persönlischer held  97  hig pala ^^ habe ich auch so das ein oder andere we  für  geopfert ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GMan (20. August 2008)

95 Hammerdin
91 Firesorc
89 Amazon


closed Bnet


----------



## gdogg (20. August 2008)

Leider spiele ich das spiel nicht mehr :-( meine Höchsten Chars waren

Paladin Level 99
Barbar Level 99
Zauberin Level 99

Amazone Level 90
Necro Level 80
Druide Level 50

PVP:
Barbar Level 99
Amazone Level 99


Und gaaaanz viele Level 10er Mule Chars ;-)


----------



## Gehrkos (20. August 2008)

^^ ich weiß ja net .. bei uns gabs immer den die wertung:

Level 93 Spielfähig --> Level 95 Nützlich --> 98 Brauchbar --> Level 99 Überlebensfähig..

Weiß net auch wenns abstuffen klingt aber unter 80-90 konnte man eh kaum was machen...

Sicher kommen die einen an und sagen : Hey aber die items brauchen nicht so ein hohes level..

Enigma 65 z.B aber was bringt dir ein 70er der gut equiped ist wenn man entweder nicht mit ihm spielen kann oder ein 99er ihn trotzdem anhaucht und erfällt um da ist immer noch ein unterschied ^^.... Ressis abhärtung etc.. hält halt mehr aus 



mfg

Gehrkos


----------



## Machete22 (20. August 2008)

D2 hab ich ja bis zum abkotzen gezockt aber meisten hatte ich nur max lvl 40 meistens barbar mal ne magierin

D1 hab ich auch immer gezockt hatte immer gutes equip aber auch meistens nur so lvl 35-38

und jetzt seit D3 angekündigt ist wollte ich gerne mal wieder good old D2 online zocken da seh ich dann dass mein key geklaut wurde wie auch immer das passiert is "snief"


----------



## crankworx (26. August 2008)

Level 96 Barbar... aufgehört als 1.10 raus kam. :-)
Konnte den Barbar ab dann in die Tonne schmeissen...


----------



## Devilyn (27. August 2008)

vor vielen vielen Monden^^

Trapsin 94^^

die kleine hat geburnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (naja geblitz dings bumst eher)^^


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (27. August 2008)

Machete22 schrieb:


> D1 hab ich auch immer gezockt hatte immer gutes equip aber auch meistens nur so lvl 35-38


D1 hab ich immer solange gespielt bis ich Diablo besiegt hab, weil ich dachte das Spiel sei damit für den Helden zu Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oneq (27. August 2008)

Gehrkos schrieb:


> ^^ ich weiß ja net .. bei uns gabs immer den die wertung:
> 
> Level 93 Spielfähig --> Level 95 Nützlich --> 98 Brauchbar --> Level 99 Überlebensfähig..
> 
> ...



Seh ich ganz anders. Sicher, ein 90er hat einem 75er gegenüber immerhin 15 Skills und 75 Stats mehr, aber ich habe schon in vielen PvP-Kämpfen gesehen, wo der 90er trotzdem nicht den Hauch einer Chance hatte. Erstens ist auf niedrigem Niveau das Duell fast immer eine Sache, wer die besseren Items hat. Und da kann ein 75er genau so gute, wenn nicht sogar bessere Items haben, als der 90er (außer gecraftete Sachen, die meist ne ziemlich hohe Lvlreq. haben).
Zweitens, wer sagt, dass ein 90er besser spielt als ein 75er? Als 90er kannst du, wenn du keinen Plan von PvP hast gegen 70er verlieren...
Sind beide gleich gut equippt und vom Niveau her ähnlich, hat der 90er natürlich die klar besseren Karten, aber verallgemeinern sollte man das nicht. Man braucht definitiv keinen 9x Charakter, um sehr gutes PvP zu spielen.

P.S.: Bei Diablo 2 gibt es keine Abhärtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muggu (27. August 2008)

als ich alle schwierigkeitsstufen durch hatte war mein barbar lvl 81^^


----------



## ReNaMoN (27. August 2008)

Da ich nur ne Demo hab is es ein lvl 6er Barbar xD
Weiss jemand ob man das noch bei Saturn kaufen kann + LoD?


----------



## Muggu (27. August 2008)

ReNaMoN schrieb:


> Da ich nur ne Demo hab is es ein lvl 6er Barbar xD
> Weiss jemand ob man das noch bei Saturn kaufen kann + LoD?



ja kann man im set sogar ich glaube für 20 oder 25€


----------



## Tabuno (27. August 2008)

Kann man bestimmt, habs letztens im Mediamarkt gesehen, hat Saturn dann bestimmt auch.


----------



## Yiraja (27. August 2008)

jo man kann die diablo 2 gold edition noch kaufen 21 euro oda so glaub ich getrennt müsste jeder teil so 13 euro kosten


----------



## Maverick4u (27. August 2008)

99 Bowazone 96 Hammadin 95 Light soso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happymealplusbigmac (27. August 2008)

Einen lvl 99er Necro im B-net


----------



## mgfhaki (27. August 2008)

Damals:
LvL 99 Nova Sorc noch zu 1.08 er bzw anfang 1.09 er Zeiten..
und nen 93 er WW Barb Mit 2 Grossväterchen ^^

War immer witzig wenn die Cowruns nur 3 mins oder so gedauert haben 


Jetzt ne 92 Kettenblitz Sorc
und nen 93 Hamadin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab aber mittlerweile auch schon ein paar Monate net mehr gespielt jetz sind die halt alle Non Ladder da ja
mit dem neuen Patch auch die neue Ladder Season gestartet ist aber vl fang ichs ja wieder an.. spielen einige von euch aktiv wieder ladder oder non ladder im closed?


----------



## Endboss4tw (27. August 2008)

Hab heute heldenhaft angefangen mit profi ladder. Lief auch grandios. War in kürzester Zeit mit meinem Nekro 26. Bis der Druide mich zu den Ahnen bringen wollte. Irgendwie hat er mich dann umgebracht. War ein sehr prickelndes Erlebniss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja. Moin vllt nochma das gleiche starten. Zum topic. 
nen 86 Hammadin
nen 76 nekro
beide singleplayer


----------



## Aitaro (28. August 2008)

closed b-net ladder

98 fast 99 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hammerdin .. kam aber wieder ladder reset und non ladder wollt ich net spielen

ansonsten immer nur pvp chars..

69 ww assa
75 jab / GA / dodge ama ( mein liebling damals <3 )
73 smiter (absorber noob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit guardian angel alle resis immer auf 90 gehabt und alles mindestens 40absorb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

85 smiter für torch runs


----------



## Rakanisha (28. August 2008)

Damals:
91er Bow-Ama
88er Orb/Fire-Sorc
85er WW-Baba
85er Fana-Pala

Heute:
z.Z. noch 75er Blizz-Sorc (scl)

(alles closed Bnet)

die sorc hab ich vor paar tagen erstellt. wer mal auf ein paar runs lust hat, kann sich ja mal melden /w *Eodyn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

geht z.Z. gut ab. WoW abo is ausgelaufen und guter zeitvertreib bis zum 7.Sep.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mirade85 (28. August 2008)

96er amazone


----------



## Jumpmaster (28. August 2008)

Naja .... Accounts sind ja mittlerweile "abgelaufen" ....

98 Hammerdin
95 Smiter
97 Trapse
97 Ele Druid

uvm.

Knapp 20 Accounts mit Mulis


Aber das wird ja bald wieder ^^

Überlege mal so ein wenig Retro ... zu machen und mir was fix hoch zu leveln.


----------



## djvan (28. August 2008)

Hi,
ich muss sagen das tut bissi weh wenn ich daran denke was ich gehabt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Paladin hammerdin lvl 97 mit 18k dmg
Paladin Charger lvl 96 mit 33k dmg (1 hit down ^^ PVP char)
Sorc ice  mit 500 mf oder so lvl 97
Barbar lvl 99 WW <--- imba

und viele andere noch bank chars............*snif

das alles in Closed B-net Europe,ich denke wenn das DiabloIII raus kommt ich werde wieder anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eins muss ich noch sagen der Trailor von Diablo ist besser  als der von WoW WotLK ^^

mfg  djvan


----------



## JP_1018 (28. August 2008)

98 Hammerdin
87 Frost source
87 MF Barbar
66 Fire source


----------



## Shardia (29. August 2008)

lvl 78 Frostsorc
lvl 73 verskillter Dudu xD

beide closed Bnet


----------



## Senseless6666 (29. August 2008)

Jeden Char auf lvl 99 und durchgehend platz 1 in jeder ladder


----------



## oneq (29. August 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Jeden Char auf lvl 99 und durchgehend platz 1 in jeder ladder


*GZ!*
(endlich mal jemand, der die Sinnlosigkeit dieses Threads erkennt^^)


----------



## Lorya (29. August 2008)

94 hdin 
97 javazone


----------



## Gehrkos (29. August 2008)

Ist mir klar das es keinen "Abhärtungs"-wert gibt in Diablo ich meinte damit den trifferwarscheinlichkeits bonus gegen über den level und den absorb faktor...

Sicher kann es auch 90er geben die kein plan haben, meiner erfahrung nach aber selten da kaum ein "newbie" solange gelevelt hat weil es einfach für die meisten zustumpf sinnig war.

Zu D3.. ich bin mal gespannt ob es die "Ohren" noch gibt wenn man jemanden besiegt hat... Wäre mal wieder interresant >_> ( naja im bezug darauf das sie sich was neues einfallen lassen solten weil nur"Ohren" wäre bischen doof >_>)

mfg

Gehrkos


----------



## Browler (29. August 2008)

98 Poisen Necro
96 Hammerdien
92 Fanazelot
89 Smiter

Und etlcihe 70-90 chars habs viel zu viel gezockt.
Aber 90% Ladder


----------



## Zwergjaeger (29. August 2008)

78er frostsorc

die war aufjeden krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber hab zuviel zeit reingesteckt. den fehler hab ich dafür dann bei wow nichmehr gemacht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sulli (29. August 2008)

Im mom ist mein Pala Lv 94 aber hatte mal ne Ama auf Lv 99 gebracht bei Patch 1.09 im Cowlevel. Immer volle Games .
Aber jetzt tut man sich etwas schwerer da man ja in Cow nicht mehr so leveln kann , haben sie ja genervt ;(. und jetzt msste man ja schon mehr als 12 Std am Tag Baalruns machen um halbwegs anstaendig vorwaerts zu kommen ^^
Bis Lv 91 kommt man immer noch schnell aber dann ................................................


----------



## ElfShadow (30. August 2008)

Closed-Bnet-4-Lschis : 

Fana - 91
FrenzyBarb - 85
Blizzsorc - 82

Spiel mittlerweile nur noch ab & an online, mich hat das Online irgendwann einfach nur noch genervt, dass man ne Tal Rasha nachgeschmissen bekommt und im Singleplayer spielste 1 Jahr ohne eine zu finden.. Die Singleplayerchars sind quasi ein Beweis, dass das auch alles ohne bescheuertes Rumgetrade geht in dem nen Item mal doppelt so teuer wird weils nen % mehr hat - Seid froh, dass ihr überhaupt nen Odem habt.. die erste Zod hat 2 Jahre auf sich warten lassen ( Tjo, mittelklassiges Odem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Singleplayer 1.10 Chars :

Schocker ( Eifer ) - 91 < im SP nur solange spielbar bis man auf Blitzimmune trifft, was in Kombination mit den buggy Spirits im Weltsteinturm ( 16x normaler Schaden XDD ) recht böse kommt^^
Schocker ( Rache ) - 93 < Um einiges leichter zu spielen.. gibt nichts was der nicht kleinhackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Blitzsorc - 88 < zum MF'en reichts, sollte man den Spirits trotzdem ausem weg gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kickse - 90
Knochenkotzer - 79


----------



## Monsterwarri (30. August 2008)

Ich bin tatsächlich über die Leute schockiert die 5-6 lvl 99 Chars haben ud frage mich wie das zu bewerkstelligen ist. 

Zum Thema: Kann mich nurnoch an meinen 87 FOH Paladin erinnern, hatte aber gewiss noch einige aber nicht relevant genug um mich nach Jahren daran zu erinnern ;>


----------



## Gehrkos (30. August 2008)

Ich könnte nun sagen : " EISERNER WILLE UND DAS INTERRESE"... aber seien wir mal erlich..

WAs gabs den anderes ( Ausser eig. nen tolles RL ) Starcraft fand ich nicht interresant und vergleich bares was mich bannte auch nicht...
7 jahre ist nun wirklich massig zeit um sowas hinzukriegen.. und man hatte freunde die einen dazu animierten.. und durch patch übergreifende makken des spielens
bis 1.10 z.B Hell Cowruns fix leveln ab 1.10 dann Hell baal man weiß halt iwe man leveln und wenn man einmal im rythmus drin ist geht das alles..

und vieleich auch noch zusagen das man auch besser werden wolte dann hatte man einen 99er ... neuer patch der war veraltet was neues her... oder...
99er fertig auf einmal uninterresant will man neuen.. es gibt soviele gründe warum man soviele haben konnte ohne das man davon ausgeht das man wirklich nur darauf fixiert ist Diablo zuspielen um 99 zuwerden^^.. es bot sich halt an sagen wir es so..

mfg

Gehrkos


----------



## PARAS.ID (30. August 2008)

6 Barbar


----------



## EliteOrk (30. August 2008)

31er Barbar der nur Punkte in dem Stangenwaffenskill hatte :>


----------



## Kamaji (30. August 2008)

99 Barb.. R.I.P


----------



## Catara (31. August 2008)

so ich liste mich mal hier ein hab zwar d2 nicht lange gespielt aber hab immerhin einen lvl 20 nekro und mein höchster hardcore char ist mir mit lvl 2 abgekackt (auch mein erster und ein zigster ^^)


----------



## Valdos Theolos (31. August 2008)

33 Nekro XDD


----------



## Riva_ Godmode (17. September 2008)

99 java 
87 summon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


b-net leider kein hardcore -.-

aber alle leider gelöscht is au scho jahre her ^^


----------



## Drydema (19. September 2008)

95 hammerdin der hat so einen abartigen namen das ich obwohl der schon 5 mal abgelaufen ist immer wiederherstellen konnte^^


----------



## Darkcross (19. September 2008)

Lvl 6 Assasine

Irgendwie habe ich an Diablo schnell die Lust verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynez (22. September 2008)

80 sorc closed b-net


----------



## HeadCrab (22. September 2008)

Ich hatte damals einen 99 Barbar und eine 87 Magierin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## werbaer (22. September 2008)

lvl 99 light sorc und mein liebling, mein 95er smiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also im b.net


----------



## BleaKill (26. September 2008)

99 hammerdin


----------



## pirmin93 (27. September 2008)

15 und ich hab ne frage da ich komplett neu bin^^
hab ne magierin aber ich wüsste nicht dass man irgendwo manatränke kaufen kann
hab mal meinen kumpel gefragt der sagt man könnte sie kaufen aber der hat LOD 
bin ich nur zu dumm oder kann man die echt kaufen?
danke jetzt schonmal


----------



## oneq (28. September 2008)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> 15 und ich hab ne frage da ich komplett neu bin^^
> hab ne magierin aber ich wüsste nicht dass man irgendwo manatränke kaufen kann
> hab mal meinen kumpel gefragt der sagt man könnte sie kaufen aber der hat LOD
> bin ich nur zu dumm oder kann man die echt kaufen?
> danke jetzt schonmal



Wenn du nur Diablo II hast, also Classic, ohne die Erweiterung LoD, dann ist es dir tatsächlich nicht möglich Tränke zu kaufen.
Du kannst nur darauf hoffen, dass Mobs sie droppen. Die Möglichkeit sie zu kaufen, kam erst mit LoD.


----------



## RevengerEE (28. September 2008)

also Dia2 closed b-net

Barbar lvl 99 WW(Wirbelwind)-Amok
Zauberin lvl 99 FO(FrostOrb)-Nova --> main: Perfect equip
Amazone lvl 99 Java

kein hardcore, da ping damals abartig war...


----------



## pirmin93 (28. September 2008)

oneq schrieb:


> Wenn du nur Diablo II hast, also Classic, ohne die Erweiterung LoD, dann ist es dir tatsächlich nicht möglich Tränke zu kaufen.
> Du kannst nur darauf hoffen, dass Mobs sie droppen. Die Möglichkeit sie zu kaufen, kam erst mit LoD.


danke sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


is voll dreist ich hol mir lod^^


----------



## Fortan (28. September 2008)

Mein Höchster Char war ein Barbar lvl 99 mit einem komplettem SET, wobei ich den Namen vergessen hab. Auf Hardcore hatte ich eine Assasine bis Lvl 64 hochgespielt und bin dann im 3tem Akt draufgegangen. ^^


----------



## datsoli (28. September 2008)

lvl 99 orb/fireball sorc
ist lange her ^^


----------



## Yoranox (1. Oktober 2008)

Die einzig wahre lvl 99 sorc mit meteorskillung mit dem man ALLES geonehittet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 duriel auf hell hat schon doof geschaut wenn er onehitt weg war,das waren noch zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alles auf Hc und meisten chars sind auch 90+ gewesen wenn nicht ein lagg oder so vorher zum tod geführt haben...naja mittlerweile alle tod oder abgelaufen 
mfg yoranox


----------



## Arrthemis (1. Oktober 2008)

auf bnet europe:

lvl99 frenzy barb mit 2 personalisierten schaefers hammern "barbapapa´s schaefers hammer und barbamama´s schaefers hammer)
lvl99 eiferdin
und last but not least meinen lvl 99 armymancer mit 14 meleeskeletten


----------



## Arrthemis (1. Oktober 2008)

auf bnet europe:

lvl99 frenzy barb mit 2 personalisierten schaefers hammern "barbapapa´s schaefers hammer und barbamama´s schaefers hammer)
lvl99 eiferdin
und last but not least meinen lvl 99 armymancer mit 14 meleeskeletten


----------



## Arrthemis (1. Oktober 2008)

auf bnet europe:

lvl99 frenzy barb mit 2 personalisierten schaefers hammern "barbapapa´s schaefers hammer und barbamama´s schaefers hammer)
lvl99 eiferdin
und last but not least meinen lvl 99 armymancer mit 14 meleeskeletten


----------



## Frogo (1. Oktober 2008)

99er Hammerdin
98er Smiter

Ansonsten so 90-95 Duell Chars, aber die alle an einem Tag auf 90 gebracht ;-) geht ja fix


----------



## Nezzerof (2. Oktober 2008)

LvL 27 Barbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Istanarion (2. Oktober 2008)

Alles auf 99 und ein 97er assa

Sowie 99er Barbar im Hardcore (zweimal neugestartet war bei vorherigen bei 75 und i glaub 85 gestorben^^)


----------



## zergerus (2. Oktober 2008)

lvl 13 sorc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oneq (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es verwunderlich wie viele doch anscheinend das höchste Lvl im Bnet erreicht haben.
Die neue Ladder läuft jetzt schon seit mehreren Monaten und es gibt immer noch erst 38 Lvl99 Chars in Softcore und 8 Chars in Hardcore.
Allein hier wurden schon mindestens 300 Lvl99 Chars gepostet. Seltsam oder? Denn auch wenn man die 4 Ladders davor miteinbezieht, kommt
man nicht wirklich auf Zahlen im tausender Bereich. Und das wiederum würde ja heißen, dass zur buffed Community die meisten der Spieler
gehören, die jemals einen Char auf Lvl99 hatten! :O
Verrückt oder?!
Warum versucht hier jeder sich zu profilieren? Oder macht man das nur, um Posts zu sammeln? Ich halte das Ganze jedenfalls für höchst suspekt.


----------



## MoneyGhost (3. Oktober 2008)

86er Knochenspeer - Blutgolem Necro im closed B-Net vor vielen vielen Jahren...als man bei Ebay noch 10€ für nen Soj bekam :-)


----------



## Dashy (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es verwunderlich wie viele doch anscheinend das höchste Lvl im Bnet erreicht haben.
Die neue Ladder läuft jetzt schon seit mehreren Monaten und es gibt immer noch erst 38 Lvl99 Chars in Softcore und 8 Chars in Hardcore.
Allein hier wurden schon mindestens 300 Lvl99 Chars gepostet. Seltsam oder? Denn auch wenn man die 4 Ladders davor miteinbezieht, kommt
man nicht wirklich auf Zahlen im tausender Bereich. Und das wiederum würde ja heißen, dass zur buffed Community die meisten der Spieler
gehören, die jemals einen Char auf Lvl99 hatten! :O
Verrückt oder?!
Warum versucht hier jeder sich zu profilieren? Oder macht man das nur, um Posts zu sammeln? Ich halte das Ganze jedenfalls für höchst suspekt.

Jap, du hast recht, ich habe von 98 - 99 solange wie von 1-90 ( ohne Torch run ) gebraucht, und der war dann auch ein bisschen verskillt
aber wenn jemand sagt:



> Alles auf 99 und ein 97er assa



Dann muss der ne Played Time von knapp 365 Tagen haben.....


----------



## jeef (6. Oktober 2008)

@ Über mir weil die leute gerne Mist laber (wer weiß warum O_o)

Ich weiß nicht mehr mit welchem Patch/es es war aber es war mal keine Kunst 99 zu erreichen.

Meine aktuellen höhst Chars
89er MF Sorc HC
92er Bowie SC

früher einige 99er (weit vor 1.10 aufjeden fallg laub ich)


----------



## Immondys (7. Oktober 2008)

8000er Krieger - Name: Chuck Norris


----------



## ReVert (7. Oktober 2008)

jeder char is ab 85 außer lightsoso brauchbar

wegen nachskillen braucht man kein  hohes lvl mehr

equip sollte natürlich schon passen

hatte ne 91 assa
92 smite
94 hammer
97 bowa
90 fb
89 ww baba
93 light soso
86 blizz soso


----------



## Aratosao (10. Oktober 2008)

Es war einmal ein lvl 99 Sorc der keine lust mehr hatte und zu lange nicht gespielt hat. Dann hat er sein PW vergessen und geheult *Cry*

Tjoa. Shit happens, aber war scho' lustig. Nu hab ich n 49 Pala (in D2 machen die wenigstens schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Lg Ara


----------



## tyria (11. Oktober 2008)

ich spiel nu seit einigen jahren aktiv ladder ! 
10 accounts ... randvoll mit chars ..

die höchsten warn
96sorc
95pala
94pala
und locker noch 10 chars um die 90-93 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (11. November 2008)

76 Assasine auf Hardcore (alleine) 78 Hardcore Feuerzauberin, zusammen mit einem Kumpel.

Er hat dann absichtlich meine Assasine über den Jordan geschickt, tja, da hab ich mich revanchiert ^^


----------



## Chaosfox (11. November 2008)

lvl 99  Hammerdin

lvl 90  Smiter

lvl 85  Fire Sorc

Alle im bnet ^^


----------



## White-Dragoon (12. November 2008)

2006 nen 73er dudu allerdings schon laaaange gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## jellman (13. November 2008)

Dashy schrieb:


> Ich finde es verwunderlich wie viele doch anscheinend das höchste Lvl im Bnet erreicht haben.
> Die neue Ladder läuft jetzt schon seit mehreren Monaten und es gibt immer noch erst 38 Lvl99 Chars in Softcore und 8 Chars in Hardcore.
> Allein hier wurden schon mindestens 300 Lvl99 Chars gepostet. Seltsam oder? Denn auch wenn man die 4 Ladders davor miteinbezieht, kommt
> man nicht wirklich auf Zahlen im tausender Bereich. Und das wiederum würde ja heißen, dass zur buffed Community die meisten der Spieler
> ...



das liegt wohl daran, dass die chars von denen, die vor 5-7 jahren spielten (zu denen ich auch gehöre) mittlerweile gelöscht wurden und die ladder die momentan noch da drin is fürn popo is....
ich hab nur hc gespielt, hab viele chars durch lag oder pp verloren und hatte trotzdem einen 99er barbar und ne 99er ama mit ner kack buri am start
btw. konnte man damals auch gut ziehen bzw. gezogen werden z.b. bloodrun 73  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leo87 (14. November 2008)

Hi Community,

@ Oneq: Was denkst du denn warum die Leute die Lvl 99 Chars hatten/haben (inklusive mir, ich hatte 2- einen Brb und eine Frost-Zauberin) nicht mehr auf der Ladder stehen. Meinst du etwa, dass nur weil die ladder zurückgesetzt wurde lösche ich meine Chars und starte neue Runs auf lvl 99 ... Es gibt immer noch mehr als genug 99er dadraußen, nur die stehen halt nicht mehr auf der Ladder *Punkt!*

Und wenn man 2 oder 3 mal einen lvl 99 hochgezüchtet hat, hat man definitiv keinen Bock noch einen seiner Mules von 84 or what ever auf 99 zuziehen. Weil das ist sche** gegrinde bei Baalruns, Baalruns, Baalruns ... 

Ich glaube gut und gerne, dass 75% - 85% der Leute die hier gesagt haben, sie hätten einen 99 auch einen 99 im Bnet hatten oder haben. Schließlich war der Andrang bei den ersten beiden Ladderresets, so ernorm das ich nicht einmal mit meinen 99er aufgetaucht bin. Schließlich waren die Leitern später von oben bis unten voller 99er. 

Also bevor man hier versucht allen irgendetwas zu unterstellen sollte man auch das Alter des Spieles berücksichtigen.

Und ich hatte auch 2 Chars bei Diablo 1 auf lvl 99, allerdings leider nicht im Bnet. 

So far....


----------



## mastergamer (14. November 2008)

Eine Frage indem man perfekt Lügen kann .. Diese Chance lassen sich die Kiddys nicht entgehen

Resultat: Virtueller Diablo Schwanzvergleich


----------



## xCyrex (15. November 2008)

Non ladder hammer lvl 98


----------



## KingDCB (16. November 2008)

91 Hammerdin
90 Blizz-Soso
89 Blitz-Soso

und noch jede menge andere zwischen 80-90 bereich xD


----------



## Timewarp85 (16. November 2008)

92er Hammerdin
91er Trist Smiter
89er Ice-Fire Sorc
89er WW-Barb

Naja und noch 2 andere aber nicht nennenswerte chars ^^


----------



## Reakness (16. November 2008)

"mein aller erster car" ^^ beschwörer nekro lvl 87
dann 93 bone necro -.- dann kamm ladder reset und der car wurde gedellt
dann 87 Firewall Mf sorc
dann 94Hammadin -.- und dann kam wow raus xD


----------



## Lahri (17. November 2008)

96 hammerdin
93 ww-barbar
98 fb-soso
86 orb-soso

damals hatte ich noch zu viel zeit zum zoggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unitedbaal (18. November 2008)

Also ich hab 2 ladders mitgemacht im sc modus

hatte folgende chars

lv96 hammerdin perfekt equibt (hoto, enigma, etc. etc. p.p.)
lv 95 smite zeal pala perfekt equibt (ka mehr wie das zeug alles geheisen hat war auf jedem auch überall sdchön mit runenwörtern bestückt)
lv 96 ww barb perfekt equibt (nur mit runenwörten ausgerüstet ca. 35% ll und 25% ml) ich sag nur doofes iron maiden
lv 93 fire mf sorc ca. 400% mf hatte die; fastest meph run hat ungefär 20 sec gedauert von stadt aus
lv 90 ice sorc
lv 89 bow amma
lv 95 necro boner fast perfektes equib

dann kam wow und die lags haben in dia begonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schade drum


----------



## tomes1 (18. November 2008)

84 Necromancer hauptsäclich auf Lans gezoggt^^ Prob war, war ein Skelettnekro, solo konnte man Ihn vergessen xDD


----------



## Tallum (18. November 2008)

in D2 LoD Bnet 1.09

99 nova sorc
99 feuersorc
99 novasorc (hard)
99 amazone 
99 amazone (hard)
99 barbar 
99 barbar (hard
80 dudu
65 necro
90 assa

die sorcs hatten tal rasha set 
die ama windforce und eagle
die barbaren grandfather

und das war scheisse schwer zu sammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und fals wer fragt ja ich hatte viel zeit ^^ und lvl 90 hat mit man cow runs an einem abend geschaft  . wer sie noch kennt die xcows runs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiss das


----------



## Unitedbaal (19. November 2008)

lol genau 1.09 war noch richtig lustig rein ins game und lit dann gings los ca 2-3 h von lv 1 bis 70.

echt lustig


----------



## El Homer (20. November 2008)

Schamson schrieb:


> Im B-Net ein lvl96 Hammerdin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



alta bitte änder dein Pic ^^


----------



## SimonXXL (21. November 2008)

b-net

93er hammer
93er trapse
92er feursorc
90er eledudu
89er blizzardsorc
86er ww barb

hammer, trapse, feuersorf und eledudu equipt mit anni, torch, skiller


----------



## `WhiSkeY (21. November 2008)

im closed ne 96 assa


----------



## Céraa (22. November 2008)

damals....ach, is das langer her xD
hatte nen lvl 99 necro der mit tausenden von skletten um sich geworfen hat...
und sonst noch nen lvl 78 barbar xD


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (22. November 2008)

99 Nekro
99 Baba
86 Amazone
64 Hammerdin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fadalus (1. Dezember 2008)

closed BNet 1.10 (softcore)
91 Nekro (Summoning)
88 Frenzy Baba
87 Orbsorc

closed BNet 1.10 (hardcore)
86 Baba auf Konzentration geskillt

das warn meine lieblinge


----------



## wowhunter (2. Dezember 2008)

99 hammerdin aufm hardcore modus in 2 stunden hochgezogen ^^

ne war spaß ich hatte nurn lvl 5er^^


----------



## PvP-PvE (26. April 2009)

puh also ich spiel seit ich ~10 Jahre bin ( bin nu 13^^ )...hatte schon einige chars...
bestimmt 4*+Hammerdine im bereich von 80 - 92
2-3*Boner beide 90
Smiter 89
Zealer 89
3*Light sorcs 82-90
WW Barb 90
Fireauradin 88
Lvl 9 Pvp Assa ( rockt derbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Lvl 91 Jave
87 Trap
Mein ganzer stolz : Lvl 49 Fire sorc , PERF !

Und noch viele mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab vor ~ 1 Monat aufgehört... :'( * MissU^^


----------



## ChAzR (27. April 2009)

lvl 73 baba ^^


----------



## Davatar (27. April 2009)

95, Feuerwand-Sorc, als die noch total IMBA war, existiert aber schon lange nicht mehr. Ich bewundere jeden ders durchhält nen Char auf lvl 99 zu spielen, das wird mit der Zeit doch einfach nur total öde ^^


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (27. April 2009)

99 nec


----------



## Dashy (27. April 2009)

Krass wie viele 99er haben, alle 99er aus derm Closed Ladder müssen bei buffed angemeldet sein :/
98-99 heist 1x Sterben und 120 Baal runs machen um wieder gleichstand mit ep zu haben.
1-98 ist noch easy mit tristrun aber ich glaube das die wenigsten einen 99er haben, tut mir echt leid
( Es sei denn vor 1.1, das geht ja noch )


----------



## Estafin (27. April 2009)

97er necro auf hard.

und dann kam das faule tp.  +sniff+


----------



## Yiraja (29. April 2009)

94er hammer paladin


----------



## ceelena (29. April 2009)

*seufz* das game hatte mal sowas wie den eingebauten suchtfaktor,einmal mit dem 99 mf ww barb meph/baal runs angefangen und kein ende in sicht ^^ es gab ja immer was zum traden und unidentifizierte sachen traden ... war lustig ^^ da ich mein acc mit einenm anderen kumepl bespielt habe an und für sich alles auf 99 bis auf necro,pala 

wow wird ausgesetzt sobald dia III da ist   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 monsterhorden schnitzeln inc


----------



## SchwarzePumpe (30. April 2009)

Man waren das noch zeiten, ich hab soviele 99 gehabt , das sogar rtl zu der damaligen zeit zur prime-time ein bericht über mich gezeigt hat. Man waren das noch zeiten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (1. Mai 2009)

SchwarzePumpe schrieb:


> Man waren das noch zeiten, ich hab soviele 99 gehabt , das sogar rtl zu der damaligen zeit zur prime-time ein bericht über mich gezeigt hat. Man waren das noch zeiten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja ne is klar ... ^^


----------



## Gothic_1234 (3. Mai 2009)

hatte vor 4 oder 5 Jahre Totenbeschöwer auf lvl 89 gehabt^^ aber in non HC


----------



## Das Affenmensch (3. Mai 2009)

89 Smiter
89 H-Din
86 Dual-Sorc

Paladin FTW!


----------



## Clemonde (3. Mai 2009)

86er necro


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (3. Mai 2009)

SchwarzePumpe schrieb:


> Man waren das noch zeiten, ich hab soviele 99 gehabt , das sogar rtl zu der damaligen zeit zur prime-time ein bericht über mich gezeigt hat. Man waren das noch zeiten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach was, einfach nur schreiben das Du drölftausend 99er hattest.... Das nimmt Dir dann eh jeder ab *g*



Weiß meinen Level ned mehr ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agyros (3. Mai 2009)

95 Bowama (1.9)
95 Fana/Zeal Pala


----------



## La Saint (4. Mai 2009)

94 Necro B-Net Hardcore

Theoretisch könnte er noch leben. Praktisch habe ich in einem Quartal mal vergessen meine Chars zu bewegen,  und damit waren sie alle weg. Blizzard hat sie gelöscht. *seufz*

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Malakhay (13. Mai 2009)

lvl 59 Winddruide - sehr gut equipped .... gelöscht wegen inaktivität  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester~ (13. Mai 2009)

99 WW Barbar :>


----------



## Greatmage (13. Mai 2009)

96er Hammadin war der höchste - leider habe ich nach einer PC umstellung irgendwann mal vergessen in den Account zu gehen. Irgendwann waren leider alle Chars weg


----------



## EngraTodesklinge (13. Mai 2009)

Zig >85er und einige >90er, witzigerweise in der ganzen Zeit nie einen 99er gehabt da ich mich nie richtig durchringen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , habs vom Release bis ~3 Monate nach WoW Release gezockt o.O ...man war das krank -.- ...

PS: 50er Warri und 47er Mage in D1 wären da auch noch, schon anno knax alt die Chars o.O ... waren zwar B.net chars aber die Daten wurden da ja noch lange nicht auf den Servern gespeichert...


----------



## Topperharly (14. Mai 2009)

non hardcore

99 babar
99 necor
98 mage
96 dudu^^

hardcore 

56 babar... doofes cowlvl *snif*


----------



## Diablo3 (23. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




8 Jahre / 2 Spieler (shared Account)


----------



## Dashy (23. Juni 2009)

@ Post über mir, Bnet ?
Ich habe für meinen, noch nichtmal 99er 1 Jahr gebraucht, und saß ca. 8h pro tag mit Baalruns und Tristruns da :O


----------



## Diablo3 (23. Juni 2009)

Dashy schrieb:


> @ Post über mir, Bnet ?
> Ich habe für meinen, noch nichtmal 99er 1 Jahr gebraucht, und saß ca. 8h pro tag mit Baalruns und Tristruns da :O



jo, alles im Bnet / Softcore / Europe.

Bis auf den Necro sind allerdings alle 99er zu Patch 1.09 Zeiten entstanden, wo man noch Exp nach Kills bekommen hat. Sprich wenn man nen 8 Player Cowrun allein zerlegt hat, dann ging die Exp eben extrem in die Höhe.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (23. Juni 2009)

Früher hatte ich mal einen 60+ Barbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja jetzt hab ich neu angefangen und darf seit knapp (sogar fast genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 1 Woche einen 31er Necro mein Eigenen nennen, den ich allerdings nur jeden Tag Abends 2 Stunden mit Kumpels lvl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem: 24 - Sorc
                 9- Pally
                 4- Barbar
                 18- Pally (Allerdings jetzt schon total verskillt x)


----------



## Dashy (23. Juni 2009)

> jo, alles im Bnet / Softcore / Europe.
> 
> Bis auf den Necro sind allerdings alle 99er zu Patch 1.09 Zeiten entstanden, wo man noch Exp nach Kills bekommen hat. Sprich wenn man nen 8 Player Cowrun allein zerlegt hat, dann ging die Exp eben extrem in die Höhe.




k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phreakk (23. Juni 2009)

92er Fallen Assasine
89er MF Blizzard Sorc
87er Light Sorc
86er WW-Druide
+ 3-4 andere über 80 die keine/kaum noch Ausrüstung haben

Achja, alle closed B.Net, Non Ladder


----------



## Diablo3 (24. Juni 2009)

UT-Leveling ist wohl hier nicht ganz so verbreitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1-92 macht man eigentlich problemlos am 1. Tag.


----------



## Davatar (25. Juni 2009)

UT-Leveling?


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> UT-Leveling?


Here you are a Guide ;P
http://forums.diii.net/showpost.php?p=5653...amp;postcount=2


----------



## Phreakk (25. Juni 2009)

UT-Leveln naja...

Gibts 2 Gründe:

a) ich hab vor 2 Wochen meinen Account incl. Chars wieder aktiviert und alle meine ehemaligen Kollegen (2 oder 3 Jahre her) zocken nicht mehr
b) Kann ich jetzt nicht mehr mit 2 Diablo Instanzen an einem PC zocken... zwei PCs sind mir zu stressig.


----------



## Diablo3 (26. Juni 2009)

Phreakk schrieb:


> UT-Leveln naja...
> 
> Gibts 2 Gründe:
> 
> ...



Da hilft VM-Ware ... auch wenn Blizzard es ja allgemein nicht mehr so gern sieht, wenn man mit mehreren kopien spielt.
Aber UT kann man ja unabhängig davon starten.

Hier noch ein deutscher Guide, der aber nimmer ganz frisch ist. Heute stellt man die Leecher hinter den großen Stein.


----------



## Davatar (26. Juni 2009)

Ahso jetzt machts Sinn ^^ naja, wems gefällt der solls tun. Sonderlich spannend find ichs aber nicht.


----------



## thedaywalker91 (26. Juni 2009)

ein 98fire sorc 
ein 88 barb
ein 90 himmeldin


----------



## Undertaker18 (29. Juni 2009)

Diese Ladder also V 99er Hdin Europe platz 7 Pala 4 und champion 2. overall


----------



## _pHobos_ (4. Juli 2009)

Also im Einzelspieler war meine Assasiene die höchste glaube lvl 55 oder so, der recht hat sich zwischen lvl 20 und lvl 40 eingependelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ist schon lange her wo ich das letzte mal d2 gezockt habe.

D3 lässt ja auch sich warten ;D


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

Flooza schrieb:


> hab diablo nicht sooo häufig und ausgiebig gespielt, aber waren die lags wirklich so schlimm ?



Mein höchster warn 95er Nekro und is hell bei der Gräfin an nem Lag und damals multiblitzer gestorben ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 natürlich hat sich auch keiner meiner Freunde die im selben Spiel waren da reingetraut schönen Items alle weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja wat solls wars ja selbst schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nekro in engen gängen und mit lade + Latenz Lag macht sich bei der Gräfin so oder so nie gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danach nix mehr über 93 gekriegt , in HC versteht sich SC hab ich mich nie für begeistern können.


----------



## Muhkuhkiller (11. Juli 2009)

98 blizzard sorc
92 Fanazelot
85 Hammerdin

open battle net
ladder


----------



## Dashy (12. Juli 2009)

> open battle net



Open battle net ist eh assig, ich hatte da mal zum spaß nen 99er Barbar mit ca 19 Schwertern und allen Pala auren^^


----------

